# Smoking woods



## hawksouth (Aug 5, 2015)

I've got a question to ask the experts;

Living in the Deep South as I do, ( South Mississippi ) we have 2 types of Oak trees

Red Oak and Water Oak. My question is are they any good for smoking in my SFB?


----------



## tropics (Aug 5, 2015)

Hawksouth said:


> I've got a question to ask the experts;
> 
> Living in the Deep South as I do, ( South Mississippi ) we have 2 types of Oak trees
> 
> Red Oak and Water Oak. My question is are they any good for smoking in my SFB?


Once you have it dried,you should have no problem.

Richie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes,both are good !:biggrin:


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 5, 2015)

I like the red a little better myself, we have red, white and a ton of post here in KS. The red seems to burn a little hotter and longer, but not enough to throw the others away!
All will provide a nice flavor, I prefer to cook my good hamburgers and steaks directly over Oak for the flavor it infuses! Burn it and enjoy it!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 5, 2015)

sawinredneck has it right. You are fortunate to have those selections. Just add a hickory alternative and you should be fixed for most any smoking job.


----------



## hawksouth (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replys,
I'll have to look for some Hickory, its as hard to find down here
as Pecan. By that I mean folks  with Hickory or Pecan DO Not want to let
it go without some serious cash.  Thanks again!


----------



## kz5rt2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a quick question, when using an AMNPS, when would I want to use wood dust vs pellets for smoking in my MES30?

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## humdinger (Sep 22, 2015)

kz5rt2 said:


> I have a quick question, when using an AMNPS, when would I want to use wood dust vs pellets for smoking in my MES30?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wes


Wes,

you might get more responses if you post this as a "new" thread (either in http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/139/woods-for-smoking or http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/33/pellet-smokers-group

Click on the brown button that says "Start a New Thread"

I'd love to help answer your question but I am one of the few people on this forum who does NOT have an MES. LOL


----------



## pignut hickory (Jan 23, 2016)

Hawksouth ..As for my personal opinion you can not beat red oak for smoking chicken for pork I like hickory ..gives pork a nice golden look..I was looking on your thread...to see if any one used sassafras  with hickory for smoking bacon ..My old neighbor  used sassafras just do not know how much he has passed now..


----------

